# Tropical Wine



## RobertChartier (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey all.
Looking to make a "tropical" wine. I recently made a pineapple (from concentrates) and it came out quite good.

I'm toying with some or all of the following fresh fruits, which will be frozen then thawed prior to making the wine.

Pineapple
Banana
Papya
Mango

Now, I know these fruits will taste decent together, AS FRUIT, but how do the flavors interact when fermented? I'm also concerned about proportions. the last thing I want to do is add 4 fruits and only have 1 flavor come forward.

I'm looking for any and all comments folks have, especially if you've made a wine with 2 or more of these in the same batch.


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 18, 2014)

Dumb answer, perhaps but why not make one or two gallons of each separately and then combine two or more in different proportions to see what you prefer ( eg 1 unit of banana with 2 papaya and 3 mango or 1 pineapple with 2 banana 2 mango and 2 papaya or 3 pineapple, 1 banana, 1 mango, 1 papaya etc etc). If each tastes better unblended then you know , if you discover that you really like 4 units of banana with 1 of papaya but only if you don't add mango or pineapple then you know that too...


----------



## calvin (Sep 18, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> Dumb answer, perhaps but why not make one or two gallons of each separately and then combine two or more in different proportions to see what you prefer ( eg 1 unit of banana with 2 papaya and 3 mango or 1 pineapple with 2 banana 2 mango and 2 papaya or 3 pineapple, 1 banana, 1 mango, 1 papaya etc etc). If each tastes better unblended then you know , if you discover that you really like 4 units of banana with 1 of papaya but only if you don't add mango or pineapple then you know that too...





That seams like a great answer to me! Sounds like a lot if work but it could really pay off in the end.


----------

